# Where Is Smokyg??



## ShaneW (19/3/14)

Missing our good friend @Smokyg and wondering what happened???

What you reckon?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Your options you gave in the poll are a WINNER.

So funny @ShaneW

@Stroodlepuff did mention a few days ago that SmokyG had visited them so he is around. I also do recall he said a while ago in a post he was busy and would be back in 2 weeks. Can't remember exactly though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

She said he was on leave. Awesome poll.


----------



## vaalboy (19/3/14)

Bwahahaha brilliant. Was also wondering where he is hiding.


----------



## Tom (19/3/14)

Well, he was not in my suitcase, i double checked

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

this poll is full of awesomeness!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/14)

those poll options are hilarious!!!! But I cant vote


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> those poll options are hilarious!!!! But I cant vote


Why not? Are you withholding information?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Why not? Are you withholding information?



lol nope, just nowhere for me to choose... very strange... @Gizmo help 

*EDIT: *Its showing I already voted..... @Gizmo and @Rowan Francis which one of you did this!!!


----------



## Smokyg (20/3/14)

Ladies and Gents, the SmokyG is alive and not back to the land of stienkies!  I just have a crap load of work dumped on me so time is a bit tight, i will however slowly make my return as from now seeing that the forum is having some SmokyG withdrawal.. Hahaha!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo (20/3/14)

I am convinced the German had something to do with it. *cough* @Tom 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

maybe he's the new vape king mascot?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Frenzy (20/3/14)

Haha this is hilarious. This was taken a few days back. He has not fully recovered from the nicotine overdose he suffered after vaping too much when taking over the IT department. I told him not to try and hotbox his new office. @Smokyg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

All the best @Smokyg


----------



## Smokyg (20/3/14)

Silver said:


> All the best @Smokyg


Thanks very much!


----------



## Smokyg (20/3/14)

Vaping in the office!

Haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

So glad we found you, @Smokyg. Huge congrats on the promotion and all the best with all the responsibilities. May I offer you some guidelines in this regard - see below - you can insert vaping in there as well. Oh, yes, @Frenzy you may visit us on your own as well, no need to just surface when he does!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz (20/3/14)

good solid advice @Matthee


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/14)

Wow @Matthee, never thought of it in that way.


----------



## Smokyg (20/3/14)

Matthee said:


> So glad we found you, @Smokyg. Huge congrats on the promotion and all the best with all the responsibilities. May I offer you some guidelines in this regard - see below - you can insert vaping in there as well. Oh, yes, @Frenzy you may visit us on your own as well, no need to just surface when he does!


Thanks, its a lot of fun tho, i really do enjoy my work.

I will be sure to follow those guide lines!  

Oh vaping is point 0.1 the furthest up you can go! Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy (20/3/14)

@Matthee Sorry it has been a busy month for us. Calming down from April will definately try and get on the forum more often.


----------



## Andre (20/3/14)

Frenzy said:


> @Matthee Sorry it has been a busy month for us. Calming down from April will definately try and get on the forum more often.


No problems, just pulling your leg. These busy periods happen to all of us - just more noticeable when you are suddenly absent from a smallish forum like this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

